# Is the iSight the best webcam?



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

My father-in-law wants an iSight for Christmas and I'm just wondering if this is the way to go. I mean $200 for a webcam. If the general consensus here is that it's worth it, I have no problem going this route. Are there good alternatives that work third party drivers?

My father, who is on Windows is getting a webcam and it looks like I will be needing one for my Macs as well.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Is the iSight the best? Yes.

Is it worthwhile to get? Not for general internet chat.

You can get a much cheaper USB cam, and use Macam drivers ( http://webcam-osx.sourceforge.net/ )


----------



## Darien Red Sox (Oct 24, 2006)

The iCam seems to intergrade with Apples iChat nicley, I would stick with it. It also seams to have good video qualty.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

If you're looking to use it with iChat, the iSight is the only one that comes with built in support. All others (USB etc) require iChatUSBCam.

Also, any FireWire video camera that works with iMovie/Final Cut Pro should work with iChat.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Hands down, the iSight is the best video conferencing camera on the market.

Now... video conferencing with "the dark side" is another matter - to date, it stinks. If anyone expects the finest in video conferencing, they all would need Macs.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Skip iChat, go Skype.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I don't have much experience with other cameras except on the PC side where they are generally evil crap; but my experience with iSight makes me want to recommend it highly. If you can find one used, I've found that people generally take extremely good care of them to the point of making them often indistinguishable from new--probably because they paid so much for them. The used market recently on ehMac has been in the $100-$150 range, depending on accessories and seller. You could post a wanted ad (in addition to seeing what this thread generates...).


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

is it possible to use the iSight with MSN?


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

John Clay said:


> Also, any FireWire video camera that works with iMovie/Final Cut Pro should work with iChat.


I always recommend people go with this option. That way, you not only have a "webcam" but you have a DC Camcorder you can use in other situations, too.


----------



## sinjin (Jul 12, 2003)

The iSight is good, but not without warts. You may be unlucky, like me, and experience all sorts of "firewire interference" with one plugged-in. 

I've experienced all of the worst issues on my iMac G4 including my 2G iPod getting toasted (was stuck accessing for, I assume, days. Never worked again). I've tried all the fixes, but none worked. Now I only plug-in the iSight when I use it (and even that isn't fool-proof). Pain in the rear.

Also, it gets blazing hot. And most of the mounting hardware it comes with is lame!

I really want to like it, though!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The lastest generation iSights come with better mounting hardware, at least there is that magnetic one which is pretty cool. It replaced the sticky one.




sinjin said:


> The iSight is good, but not without warts. You may be unlucky, like me, and experience all sorts of "firewire interference" with one plugged-in.
> 
> I've experienced all of the worst issues on my iMac G4 including my 2G iPod getting toasted (was stuck accessing for, I assume, days. Never worked again). I've tried all the fixes, but none worked. Now I only plug-in the iSight when I use it (and even that isn't fool-proof). Pain in the rear.
> 
> ...


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

irontree said:


> is it possible to use the iSight with MSN?


Sure, but seeing how MSN for Mac doesn't support video, there's really no point.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> Skip iChat, go Skype.


Just because you don't know anyone using iChat doesn't mean no one else does. iChat's awesome between my girlfriend and I. Skype does have excellent quality but the frame rate is a bit low for my liking. (Noticably when trying to do sign language with a couple of friends of mine we couldn't sign as fast as we could because of the low frame rate.)

Keeping on topic here, yes the iSight is an awesome webcam if you demand that kind of quality. Even if not now then in the future.


----------



## An Old Soul (Apr 24, 2006)

I have tested several webcams with iChat, Skype, and MSN Live. The iSight is by far the best overall camera by a large margin.

I originally bought a decent but lesser quality logitech cam ($100) for my mother to use in video conferencing.

She looked like a pumpkin most of the time, the frame rate was slow, and very pixelated. I thought for the price, it was worth the extra hundred to get what was superior.

In my opinion this is one of those Apple items where the price is justified compared to the other options.

It's not just the quality, but the fact that it's got a mic built-in, a case to protect it, and multiple mount options.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

The iSight is incredible. Yes, it's worth the money. No other webcam for a Mac compares.

Skype is the best solution between Mac and PC but between Macs, iChat beats all.


----------



## Neptune5.com (Feb 13, 2006)

is there any possible way to get the iSight to work on msn ?

because no one in the ''SOCIAL'' world really uses it either because they dont want to pay for it or they have a pc with a webcam for msn

so if there is any solution for getting an iSight to work on msn could you please place the link or write the instructions ?


----------



## expergo (Feb 28, 2005)

I use iChat with my girlfriend everyday as well. It's good when it works. There's about a 40% failure rate/disconnecting, which is a little disappointing.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Clearly the troglodytes here in the non-social world have no idea how to use these fantastic products in your above-ground world.

Nice way to ask for help (let alone for something that doesn't exist as is clearly stated above).






Neptune5.com said:


> is there any possible way to get the iSight to work on msn ?
> 
> because no one in the ''SOCIAL'' world really uses it either because they dont want to pay for it or they have a pc with a webcam for msn
> 
> so if there is any solution for getting an iSight to work on msn could you please place the link or write the instructions ?


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

the built in iSight is not that great. I hooked up a logitech QuickCam communicate stx with the macam drives and iChat usb. The picture was very good compared to my built in iSight


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Neptune5.com said:


> is there any possible way to get the iSight to work on msn ?
> 
> because no one in the ''SOCIAL'' world really uses it either because they dont want to pay for it or they have a pc with a webcam for msn
> 
> so if there is any solution for getting an iSight to work on msn could you please place the link or write the instructions ?


aMSN, or Mercury Messenger on the Mac, quality sucks and there's no audio. 

Or, Buy and Intel Mac, install XP and run MSN Live Messenger on Windows.

edit:

On topic: The iSight is by far the best webcam for the Mac.. and it works seemlessly. IMO, worth the $.


----------



## Brian Scully (Jan 23, 2001)

*I have had both*

and my external iSight with the mag mount was terrific on my G5 iMac both on the top of the machine and on an external mag mount that I mounted at about 45 degrees to the right of my screen.
While non focusing the built in on my new 20 intel iMac provides IMHO a superior picture quality to the iSight .
It seems to me that this 1/4 sq picture on the top of my machine compared to the virtually 4" length of the iSight is out of this world .
iSight external is great with no hassles and worth every dollar IMHO 
As others have said there have been several iSights available on EhMac at prices well below the MSRP 
On the other hand I have heard of shortage of product due to the EU restrictions of chemicals used in the original product 

I personally have had less than satisfactory video with Skype on either camera 

YMMV


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I think the built in iSight has wonderful picture quality, even better than the real iSight in some cases.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I just picked up a Logitech QuickCam STX for my father (Windows guy) and I may try it out on my Mac to see how it goes.

I think I'll stick with the iSight for my father-in-law and choose between the two for myself. I'd prefer the iSight but $400 for two cameras seems stupidly exessive.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

USE SKYPE. i use it. it works. video conferencing between mac and pc.

it is the only cross platform video conferencing solution that works. i've tried them all. the freeware which purports to support mac/pc video conferencing over msn does NOT work.

iChat is lame. apple should discontinue it or make it functional. to make it functional it must be cross platform. i don't see why apple can't understand this.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

TroutMaskReplica said:


> the freeware which purports to support mac/pc video conferencing over msn does NOT work.


Actually.. I've used aMSN on many occasions and it worked great. Slow framerate.. but, that's no different from the normal MSN Client on Windows.


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

That's a valid point only if your goal is to do Mac <-> PC video conference calls. If you do Mac <-> Mac conference call then iChat is clearly the best tool, IMO.

On another note, my iSight seems to be fried after about 2 years of using it. Anyone else had a trouble with an iSight? Now, I'm reluctant to spend another $200 if it will work "only" 2 years, as I had cheaper webcam in the past working flawlessly for years...



TroutMaskReplica said:


> USE SKYPE. i use it. it works. video conferencing between mac and pc.
> 
> it is the only cross platform video conferencing solution that works. i've tried them all. the freeware which purports to support mac/pc video conferencing over msn does NOT work.
> 
> iChat is lame. apple should discontinue it or make it functional. to make it functional it must be cross platform. i don't see why apple can't understand this.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

harzack86 said:


> That's a valid point only if your goal is to do Mac <-> PC video conference calls. If you do Mac <-> Mac conference call then iChat is clearly the best tool, IMO.


Definitely! There's no substitute for the iSight Mac to Mac. 



harzack86 said:


> On another note, my iSight seems to be fried after about 2 years of using it. Anyone else had a trouble with an iSight? Now, I'm reluctant to spend another $200 if it will work "only" 2 years, as I had cheaper webcam in the past working flawlessly for years...


My first iSight died in 3 days and was replaced under warranty. But, the replacement I got is still going strong. In fact.. it's going strong at a friend of mine's place since I got the built in one with the new iMac.


----------



## Darien Red Sox (Oct 24, 2006)

For some inexpensive USB web cams that suport Mac and iChatAV check out this website www.powermax.com. 
Hear is a direct link to the web cam page:
http://www.powermax.com/category/Web_Cams/PM_DV_WC.html


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Okay so I found a good deal on a used iSight but the seller won't ship and lives in Toronto where I can't get to him.

Any Toronto ehMacers with a bit of free time who could handle a deal for me? It will require the kind soul to purchase the iSight on my behalf by meeting with the seller, checking out the camera and then shipping to me in Markham. I will cover the cost of the camera plus Canada Post shipping as well as a reasonable fee for time and transportation. My schedule will just not permit me to get to the U of T to do the deal. Anyone who can do this should PM me.

Please keep the thread rolling as I am looking for camera options for multiple people.

Thanks


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Darien Red Sox said:


> For some inexpensive USB web cams that suport Mac and iChatAV check out this website www.powermax.com.
> Hear is a direct link to the web cam page:
> http://www.powermax.com/category/Web_Cams/PM_DV_WC.html


No USB cams are directly supported under OS X. Only those who use a 3rd Party utility called iChatUSBCam (Or another form of software, as mentioned earlier.). There's a compatibility list to check out on the Ecamm site. On this page.

OS X will only recognize a firewire source as a web/video camera without other drivers involved. This includes MiniDV camcorders, etc.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Macified said:


> I will cover the cost of the camera plus Canada Post shipping as well as a reasonable fee for time and transportation./QUOTE]
> 
> If you are paying for all that, would it not cost you roughly the same to order a new one from Apple and have it shipped to you free of charge?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

$65 for the camera cuts that way down. Canada Post isn't particularly expensive. A reasonable amount for services and transport should till only bring this whole endeavor to maybe $110-120. New from Apple Store $217 with taxes.


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

Does the iSight have facial tracking feature?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Aero said:


> Does the iSight have facial tracking feature?


no


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Just an update...

ordered a new iSight from Apple for the Apple Dad
picked up a Logitech QuickCam Communicate STX from Best Buy for the Windows Dad (and yes it works on my Mac with third party drivers).
still trying to work out a pick-up on a used iSight for me.


----------



## TiBo (Feb 15, 2001)

Leave me a private message if you want to buy my iSight. I'm about to get a MacBook, so I won't require my external cam. Loved it though. Best cam I've tried and I've tried lots....

— TiBo


----------

